# Muda Piranha?



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

been looking all over montreal for a spilo or sanchezi and a lfs told me they can get a muda piranha? anyone able to tell me what that is? ive never heard of it, and i couldnt find it on momento's list. thanks


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Muda is common name, given to S.serrulatus.
It's not on the list, because I do not really support the use of common names, for it just creates more confusion.

If you can get one, go for it ! Nice species


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

problem is i only have an empty 35 gallon tank now, thats why i might go with the sanchezi which he also has. would i be able to house a muda in a 35g tank for its life? or a year at least?? ill be getting it around 2 inches. i wont be able to upgrade for a while since im picking up a 77g tank monday for my reds, leaving me with an empty 35


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah mudas are VERY slow growers so he should be good in a 35gl for a couple of years .. that should be enough time to upgrade


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

you think id be better off with a sanchezi in my 35? or is it just preference really?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

oh boy the guy at my lfs might have messed up. when i called him he said they can get mudas, then he sent me and email calling them striolatus..... is it similar to the S.serrulatus? could i keep a striolatus in a 35 gallon??


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Striolatus is in the prystobrycon family, looks kinda similar to S.serrulatus but with different spotting and characteristics.. i do not know how big stiolatus get so i wont be able to answer that but memento should chime in soon


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

haha well thanks for your info. been looking all over montreal for anything other than the red belly, and one guy i tracked down today said he has a sanchezi for 80$, maculatus for 200$, and either a striolatus or serrulatus for 70$. all of them around 2inches. prices sounds reasonable??? keep in mind ive been looking everywhere for different serras. i know i can ship them but it costs a fortune to ship to quebec







.... trying to buy locally


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

$200 for a maculatus is wayyyyyyyy over priced!!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Prices are reasonable for wildcaught, except the S.maculatus.
Don't pay to much for that species, for it needs a revision. It's probably way more common than currently thought and it could even be possible that most spilo's turn out to be macs as well.
But for now that's just something DNA research has shown, not revised yet.

A P.striolatus is a nice species that needs revision as well. Since it's closer related to C.mento and P.denticulata than other Pristobrycon species, it most likely will eventually be placed in a newly erected genus.

It should fit in a 35gallon for a long while. Once you upgrade, you can try cohabbing them with more striolatus or Metynnis species. Nice cohabs.
Keep in mind they need a varied diet - dry season they feed on fish, wet season they feed on fruits and seeds.

The currently accepted max size is 15cm SL, so about 20cm TL.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

sorry didnt really get this part "The currently accepted max size is 15cm SL, so about 20cm TL. " and ya i was never really gonna go with the mac in the first place, really between the striolatus and sanchezi. as for feeding fish i dont think it will be a problem. once i upgrade my reds into a 77 gallon, ill be throwing in lots of tetras and guppies with them, so feedind live wont be a problem. you think i should jump at this striolatus while i can?? or just stick with a sanchezi?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Personally i would not feed piranhas guppies as alot of them carry diseases some that recent studies show can stunt your piranhas growth..they also lack nutrition.. but thats just me if you still want to feed live quarentine them first.. as for your question personally i would go with a prystobrycon striolatus because of how much more rare they are compared to a sanchezi but thats just me, its ur choice really


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Skepsis_DK said:


> sorry didnt really get this part "The currently accepted max size is 15cm SL, so about 20cm TL. " and ya i was never really gonna go with the mac in the first place, really between the striolatus and sanchezi. as for feeding fish i dont think it will be a problem. once i upgrade my reds into a 77 gallon, ill be throwing in lots of tetras and guppies with them, so feedind live wont be a problem. you think i should jump at this striolatus while i can?? or just stick with a sanchezi?


Just asking, what store in montreal? :O
Dont find many lfs with pirhanas except rbp...


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

ya im probs gonna go with the striolatus, and thanks for the tip in guppies. you think i should only have tetras in my tank with my reds??


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah tetras will be fine , although expect some to go missing every now and then


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

haha ya not to worry, i know im not gonne be able to keep all of them for my striolatus







just had some questions about its filtering. you think i could manage just having two HOB filters on my 35 gallon tank with the striolatus?? im putting my fluval 305 and 403 on my 77g with my reds


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

What kind of HOB are they?


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

right now i have an old school aquaclear 300, and will pick up another new HOB. i guess one of the better HOBs you can get. would that be enough??


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah that should be fine just remember piranhas need alot of filtration, id go with the AC HOB's


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

not sure what AC HOB's are lol..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I believe theyr called AquaClear


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

ya i have an old AC, but im gonna probs pick up the ac110 if that is enough for my striolatus


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes that should be fine


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Skepsis_DK said:


> sorry didnt really get this part "The currently accepted max size is 15cm SL, so about 20cm TL. " and ya i was never really gonna go with the mac in the first place, really between the striolatus and sanchezi. as for feeding fish i dont think it will be a problem. once i upgrade my reds into a 77 gallon, ill be throwing in lots of tetras and guppies with them, so feedind live wont be a problem. you think i should jump at this striolatus while i can?? or just stick with a sanchezi?


There are two ways to measure a fish. In the hobby, most times TL (Total Length) is mentioned, from tip of snout to end of tail.
To science that's a useless measurement for with opened jaw and stretched tail, it is longer than in natural positions.

That's why they always measure in SL (Standard Length), measured form tip of upper jaw to end of caudal peduncle (beginning of tail). That length is always the same, regardless of the positioning of the fish.


----------

